# New Santa Fe class 2-10-2



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

Just finished my new Santafe class, Santa Fe 2-10-2, runs like a dream. Only thing missing is the numbers on the side of the tender. [/b]


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Looks great as usual Rex! Bringing it out to the show here in November? 

You should, so Marty can get a picture of me on my knees begging for one! Ha ha! 

Have you tested the minimum curve it can take yet? 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg,[/b]
I figured you would be the first to reply. It runs on 8ft, just like the Northern. I plan on bringing it with me. If it will run around my overhead layout it will run on anybodies 8ft curves.[/b]
Thanks, Rex [/b]
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Great Rex! I went to the store between posts and bought some kneepads! 

Greg


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I see you shimmed the 830 down. Have you thought of lowering the tender?? 
just a thought. I lowered most of mine .


----------



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css); Marty,[/b]
Its as low as I can go with the 6 wheel trucks, without other rubbing problems. Already trimmed the bolsters. It looks good, and turns great. [/b]


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Very cool.

Just a question. With all the neat Santa Fe steamer mods you've done, why not convert the tenders to oil as most Santa Fe steamers were.


However I think your number choice of 3915 is good for a coal loco.


----------



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

Matt,[/b]
Yes, 3915 had a coal tender. I do like the coal tenders, it makes the tender look bigger. Thanks, Rex [/b]
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Couldnt you have wiped the finger prints off it 1st before you took the photo Sir...........


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

That's gorgeous, Rex..... Bring it to Pomona..


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

That is _really_ well done! I'm assuming it's 1:29 or is it 1:32? Either way, it's truly a spectacular engine!


----------



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css); *Steve,*
* It is made from two Aristo-Craft Mikado's. 1/29th Thanks, Rex*
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Did you add extra weights? 

What figure prints???? 

Will it pull as good as the northern? 

PS Steve S. I like your new photo.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice job Rex, as usual. Was neat to see your Northern up close at Marty's. I just finished up my centipede tender for my CHallenger.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Should pull better, based on the "lower" gear ratio of the smaller drivers. 

Greg


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice Rex. Should pull better than the Northern. Guess you will be taking orders at the show







If I remember correctly Gregs price is about double. Later RJD


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks, Guys[/b]@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

The jest I get from that post is that the price has now gone up again for Greg







Later RJD


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

If he is riding with Marty, it will most likely skyrocket... of course I need to buy 2 mikados... that's investing in Aristo...

Greg


----------



## Mike O (Jan 2, 2008)

Rex, 

Very nice building/bashing job. nice bridge also. Thanks for posting. 

Mike


----------



## jgallaway81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Hey Greg, look at the bright side: The drive brick that is cut up for the x-10-x drive will still have 3 extra axles left over, whcih could be enough to build that x-10-10-x monster in your signature  :-D


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah, but I need Marty's layout to run it. I'd be stopped at the border and turned away for sure with a track power loco! 

Greg


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

That's beautiful, Rex!


----------



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css); *Greg,*
* It will run on your layout fine.Thanks, Rex *


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I was kinda hoping Rex would e-mail me a photo or two of what the motor blocks look like cut, just before joining. Or is it a trade secret??


----------



## silverstatespecialties (Jan 2, 2008)

WOW, that loco is BEAUTIFUL!! Great job!!


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Cool! Next, the 2-10-10-2 that's in Greg's sig... 

Later, 

K


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Oooh yeah! I'll second that! Those Santa Fe shop guys really came up with some interesting looking locomotives!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah, they loved big power, kinda like the UP. Unfortunately, they weren't as successful, that 2-10-10-2 could not make enough steam and was later chopped up to make 2 2-10--2 's if I remember right. 

They had a drawing/plan/idea for a 2-10-10-10-2 I believe, I gotta look in my archives... now, that would have been nuts! 

Greg


----------



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg, 
Put the 2-10-2 on the track for its first real test run. Threw on 16 70-ton hoppers just for fun. We just let it run for 2 hours straight without stopping. Very cool seeing it run. Ran flawlessly. We took video, but have to wait to get them from the guy that took them cause the chip he down loaded for me wouldn't open up on my computer. I will try to get them on You Tube tomorrow.


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Wow, that turned out nice! What's the total length?


----------



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hopefully here is the video of first outside test run pulling a few cars[/b]


----------



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

I forgot to add, that we put the engine on the track, went in the house, came out 2 hours latter and was still running like a dream.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

cooool


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Well, Rex was right, it is going to look cool on my layout.. 

The 2-10-2 made it to Pomona, but it's next stop is Carlsbad.... It's coming home! 

Greg


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 07 Nov 2010 12:05 AM 
Well, Rex was right, it is going to look cool on my layout.. 

The 2-10-2 made it to Pomona, but it's next stop is Carlsbad.... It's coming home! 

Greg 

Jeeeez

I would have thought you would have had to pry it from his dead cold hands before he gave that one up









Very cool Greg,

Glad to see you got it, And i cant wait to see it DCCed...









LOL


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Rex is always looking to the next build, and always thinks of ways to improve/change things. He's already planning the next "big boy" loco... hmm... Good thing I'm not looking for the 4-12-4... now there's a challenge Rex! 

Yep, DCC is next step. 

Greg


----------



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

*I had to let it go, I was getting embarrassed when Greg was on his knee's begging. I wish I would have gotten that picture!*@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

My knees still hurt! 

Greg


----------

